# Urgent! Models Needed



## Riddle (4/5/15)

My company is looking for 2 "professional" models to assist at the automechanika trade show taking place from the 6-9 may at the Nasrec expo centre. Unfortunately they informed me of this last minute so I'm in abit of a jam. Anybody knows anyone that could assist. They looking for 2 preferably tall ladies. 

Please PM even if it is an agency you know could help.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/5/15)

Try Ice Models

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (4/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Try Ice Models



Thanks. Will Google them now and see if I get something.


----------



## Rex Smit (6/5/15)

I am pretty enough...I can be a model

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (6/5/15)

try @Rob Fisher 's lounge

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (6/5/15)

Rex Smit said:


> I am pretty enough...I can be a model



.... and female as well  ??


----------



## LandyMan (6/5/15)

Rex Smit said:


> I am pretty enough...I can be a model


I've met you @Rex Smit ... liar liar pants on fire

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (6/5/15)

Rex Smit said:


> I am pretty enough...I can be a model



You are hired starting today. You can pay me R100 per day lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FireFly (6/5/15)

@Rex Smit also a cross Dresser? LOL
Not Judging...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (6/5/15)

Haha classic. But seriously guys it's promo girls so doesn't have to be super models. Just tall and good looking.


----------

